# Irish Family moving to Brisbane



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all,
I,m new to this forum.
I,m an Irishman moving to Brisbane in the near future. 
I could do with some advice from anyone who has the knowledge to help.
Normally when I do stuff outside my comfort zone I tend to just run with it and use the force, but as this time it involves selling everything I own worth a damn and uprooting my wife and children from everything they hold dear (albeit to make a better life for them) I reckon I need to take advice from my betters. 
Anyhoo, in defference to my wife, I need sugestions firstly on what suburbs I should be looking at to settle in, with two young gents (Rory & Cathal age 3 & 2). I work in construction so I'll have to travell to work regardless where I live.
My elder son will be starting prep school in the new year but I need to find out about playschool for number two, any info would be good.
Child minders/babysitters. The saviours of our sanity. How much can we expect to pay, how easy are they to access?
Most importantly will somebody tell me we're making the right decision. 
I'm sure I'll think of another dozen things I need to know before too long, but for now I'll leave it at that.
Be back soon;
Sparky.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sparky, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I know this is an obvious question but I assume you've got your visa sorted. 

I've just added some school information to the "Please read..." post towards the top of the forum so that may be able to help.

There are others on here that live in Brissy so they will be able to help on areas since I don't live in that part of Oz. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mcqueen95 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Sparky,

I'm living down the road from you Meath. My wife and I (and 3 year son)are also considering a move to Oz in the near furture. Sydney was our first choice but after speaking to family and friends there we have decided to turn our attention to Melbourne and Brisbane. anyway, i'm in the same postion as yourself (spending hours of the internet and getting nowhere). 

Are we doing the right thing? a few months ago i would have said yes without hesitation. Now, after a bit of number crunching I'm not so sure. I do hope I'm wrong.

keep in touch and let me know how your getting on. I do have some info but i want to make sure ts all correct before passing it on.

Andy


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mcqueen95 said:


> Are we doing the right thing? a few months ago i would have said yes without hesitation. Now, after a bit of number crunching I'm not so sure. I do hope I'm wrong.


Hi Andy,

Welcome to the forum. 

What's happened after you've done the number crunching? 
There are some cost of living figures in the "Cost of Living" post towards the top of the forum although they are for South Australia where I live. 

If I can help you with some figures from over here let me know...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Andy, Hi Karen,

Andy, I dont know what area you work, but as far as construction is concerned, the work is coming out of the walls. I have sent C.V,s and resumes to quite a few companies and employement agencies to try and find expressions of interest and to try and gauge what kind of income I can expect. The responses have been really encouraging, from the advice given by different agencies to being asked to move my immigration date forward by a couple of companies in order to facillitate interviews.
If you have'nt already started your paperwork you should downlad it now and have a good read as the hardest part of the whole proces is filling out the forms.
You will find them all at the Australian Government Website.
If you look at the Cost of Living Figures that Karen has put together, they're not so far wide of the mark.
If you need any help or encouragement, give me a shout.
Regards,
Sparky.

Always remember, If you dont stick your neck out, You'll never get it broken.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi we are also an Irish family making the move we have started our visa applied on line so do our meds in two weeks time heading to the sunshine coast hope to be there before the end of the summer well june finger crossed 

I thinks its worth a go see anew country spend more time out side with the kids and sure if it doesn't work out Ireland is not so far away although if the new is right Ireland is hitting a major slump in the building industry my hubby a fabricator and two big companies he worked for both went belly up he was made redundant twice in two years so hope fully loads of jobs in Australia although he has one to go to lucky for us.

Good luck with the move have any questions ask away if we can help we will get your TRA sorted and the rest will come along nicely i hope


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

hello sparksy! Im a bricklayer and im at the very start of my new mission!! and youve said that theres loads of work out there, i was hoping you could point me in the right direction of where to find info on building jobs,please also have you visisted australia before? or are just going for it? thanks


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Pirate Willy..
One more of us, one left of them...
I've been checkng out the employement websites like careerone and mycareer.
As far as the bricklaying goes, I kicked onto a couple of sites just now and the jobs are out there.
Start with the agencies, send off a few c.v.s, they're all pretty good at getting back to you.
Where abouts do you reckon you'll head for.
Most of my searching has been around Brisbane but I've benn talking to some tradesmen mates in Perth and they're raving about the place
If you need a dig out with the TRA forms or anything else give me a shout.

Sparky
If you dont stick your neck out...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

alrite sparksy,thanks for replying, im at the really early stages of all this at the moment,right at the start!!!do you email your cv off to these agencies? and the they then tell you what work they have,is that how it works? im swaying towards brisbane,the beaches look quality!! so much surf so little time!! do you know what sort of reception you are gonna get off the ozzies? do they mind us all going over there and taking there jobs? whats your reasons for leaving?


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey pirate willie man,
Yeah, I e-mailed my c.v. to diferent agencies.
Its a bit of a roundabout way of doing it, but what I did was log onto the jobs website and find the name of the agencies advertising various jobs, then I googled the company name to find thier actual website to find the direct contact details.
After that it's a case of a cover letter an a c.v. attachent.
I havent sent off a single c.v. that hasnt had a quick reply.
Some agencies even attach application forms so as to have your details on file.
If you need a dig out withanything, give me a shout.
Sparks.

If you dont stick your neck out.....You'll never get it broken.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

alrite sparksy, how far off are you from leaving to go then? and how long has it taken you to get this far? because this is massive!!


----------



## mcqueen95 (Jan 27, 2008)

Irish Sparks said:


> Always remember, If you dont stick your neck out, You'll never get it broken.


Its been broke a few times already!


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Pirate Wile,
We're still in the middle of our application process, but we,re looking at leaving for Oz in or around October.
The house will be going on the market within the next month, so hopefully the present house climate wont affect us too much.
By the way I saw another thread on the forum from a brickkie who says he's getting between 35-40 dollars an hour in Brisbane.
Sparky.

If you dont stick your neck out....you'll never get it broken.


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Pirate Willy, I'm a Brickie living in Brisbane. There is heaps of work here, the going rate is $35 per hour. 8 hour days worked, normally from 6.30 to 2.30I don't think you will have much joy trying to find work through an agency for bricklaying, the jobs here are advertised in the Brisbane Courier Mail and its a matter of ringing up and getting a start for the next day. Brisbane is a great place to live, we have been here for just over a year and love it. Any other questions, please ask...good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

hello kevin, thanks for the reply.have you sold up and moved out or you being sponserd by a company? is it worth trying to get sponserd? how much do you have to lay for$35 an hour? also what agent did you use? and how long did it take you to move out to oz? from start to arrival,thanks for your help,so many questions,cheers


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Pirate Willy, can't help with the immigration thing. I have been in Oz for many a long year, it's just that I have only moved to brisbane just over a year ago. We came back from a 4 year trip based in London but doing a lot of travel as well. As for bricklaying here, its much more "full on" than in England. You would be expected to lay between 700 to 800 face bricks a day. But having said that, the systems used here make that task easier than over there. We never build corners, its always profiles. We have some great tools for cutting bricks so no hammer and bolster. If you are prepaired to do a good days work you won't have any problems. If you are under 30 it might be worth your while to think about coming over on a holiday working visa. My understanding is that it's quite easy and quick to get that visa. Then you can see if you take to the place. Anything else I can help with, please ask...


----------



## jacktimy (Feb 12, 2008)

alrlight sparks,
Myself and my wife are from Drogheda too and thinking of heading out too. Just at the very early stage of application. Can't decide where to go though, Perth or Brisbane? I'm a bricklayer and fed up at home with the lack of work and looking forward to getting stuck in out there. We have two boys also, Jack and Tim.
UP THE DROGS


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tim,

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm a Brit but my husband is from Drogheda! 



jacktimy said:


> Myself and my wife are from Drogheda too and thinking of heading out too.


We moved out here to Oz in July 2007 but to South Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jacktimy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Karen,
How are you liking it so far.What part are you in, do you have childeren? 
Jacktimy


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jacktimy, 

We are in South East South Australia (Mt Gambier) and we are loving it. February hasn't been too good weather wise but since there is a drought the rain is good and it should be warming up again later on in the week. 

No we don't have any children so I can't help out with any questions there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Jacktimy,
Having spoken to people dowm under, both Perth and Brisbane are really busy, but Brisbane is just mental. 
I've spoken and e-mailed employers there who are jumping up and down to get me to move my immigration date forward.
If you guys want to get together to have a chat about the whole process give us a shout and we can hook up for a pint or a coffee.

Hey Karen, did'nt know your fella was a ''Drog''.
We'll get the ''Star and Crescent'' down under yet. 

If you dont stick your neck out...... you'll never get it broken.

Sparky.


----------



## Dublin Lady (Jan 19, 2008)

*To all the Irish thinking of moving*

Hi guys

just reading through the trail of queries of the Irish couples contemplating the move to Oz.

The questions, are you doing the right thing etc., - well that's a hard one to answer. When you emmigrate, you gain and lose something - yes I believe Australia has a better life style - the weather dictates that - and yes I believe that it is a better place to rear a family - however a lot depends on the burb/area you settle in. Like everywhere there are good and bad areas!!

On the downside, when you emmigrate with young families, the opportunity to return to Ireland on holidays becomes more difficult financially and time wise so you really do miss out on the family connection thing with the family you are leaving behind in Ireland regardless of your best of intentions - keep that in mind.

I have lived in Sydney for the guts of 20 years, I came out here as a traveller, liked what I saw, applied for residency and got it. I did return to Dublin with my daughter 6 years ago and stayed for 2 years. I personally couldn't settle back into Dublin, found it too expensive, too rat racey and that celtic tiger has a lot to answer for. I returned back to Sydney and the Northern Beaches and haven't looked back. My daughter had more out door time play in the first 2 weeks of our return than she had in the 2 years we were in Dublin. Regardless there is no such place as utopia - however Australia is a country whereby 'a fair go' is common place - which means regardless of who you are, where you're from, what school you went to; what accent you have - as long as you're a trier, you'll be given a good shot.

Work wise, there's plenty of work here at the moment - unemployment is at an all time low. I note that most of the people in the forum are construction background or tradies - there's plenty of buildings going up and a lot of the jobs you will find, is word of mouth. Yes there are lots of agencies however you might find that having a drink at the right tradies pub near a new project (high rise) at the right time (generally about 4pm onwards) and you will strike up a conversation with the people in the know - ie the boys on the ground floor in the industry. I know labourers can earn up to AUD1300 per week and can only assume that qualified tradies would earn more. Also the local rags are a good place to source work.


Word has it that Perth is the happening place at the moment - ie the mining etc., however with that - the price of property has soared there. I don't know a great deal about WA so I won't say too much on that area.

Brisbane is also a happening place - as is Victoria (Melbourne) and NSW (Sydney). Probably the good thing about Melbourne and Brisbane is that property is cheaper there than in Sydney - Sydney is the most expensive. Have a good look at the real estate websites and you'll get the idea.

Climatically I would say that Sydney has the best - ie no extremes. Melbourne is known to have 4 seasons in one day, Brisbane can be very hot whilst Sydney doesn't really have the extremes - however that is a personal thing...........

Well guys not sure if I have helped in any way - it is a big decision, one I made many moons ago and have no regrets - good luck.





-


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Well done Dublin Lady, you have given a very good run down of the place. It's not for everyone but it does have some great possibilities. I have been here more years than I care to think about and still love the place, but still miss the folks back home. Kevin


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Dublin Lady,

very useful and you are so right about the Celtic tiger if you thought it was bad the two years you were here its worse now not much work here for trades men any more very hard to find jobs and a lot of the big company's are shutting down so im glad we are going to Australia for a new start. hard leaving the family behind thank god for the internet  good point about it might being hard coming home for holidays we have decided to make sure we always have enough there to come home on a holiday wont be for the first two years on till we are on our feet 

Thanks again for all your information


----------



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone i am a plumber just starting skills assesment.My Wife and two kids hoping to go to brisbane/sunsine coast is there plenty of work for plumbing/gas fitting.Kevin is weather ok in brisbane ?


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Richardb,
I,ve just looked at a couple of sites today 25/02 and there are jobs out there ranging from $50,000-$110,000 if you look around.
Check out ''mycareer'' or ''Seek'' they constantly update the sites.
My wife and I are loking at moving to Brisbane later in the year with our two boys and I,ve been in touch with employers who tell me that the construction industry is booming and only going to get better.
If you need any advice on the TRA or anything elae, give us a shout.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Dublin Lady you are spot on with your breakdown analysis!!!

We considered moving to Dublin from Glasgow a few years ago but decided there was no point; same rubbish weather, lack of jobs, rat race as you say, outrageous house prices with low wages considering.

So we too are off to Brisbane with a view to moving to Adelaide if the weather is too hot for our celtic skin! Apparently property is cheaper in Adelaide than anywhere else in Oz, so we might just be there quicker than expected.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey Dublin Lady you are spot on with your breakdown analysis!!!
> 
> We considered moving to Dublin from Glasgow a few years ago but decided there was no point; same rubbish weather, lack of jobs, rat race as you say, outrageous house prices with low wages considering.
> 
> So we too are off to Brisbane with a view to moving to Adelaide if the weather is too hot for our celtic skin! Apparently property is cheaper in Adelaide than anywhere else in Oz, so we might just be there quicker than expected.


 only if i let you  you cant leave me in Brisbane !!! we will just have to buy a plane!!! 
although seriously Ireland beautiful country but Celtic tiger my A** My Hubby is searching for a new job here so we can earn extra money to bring with us and no joy he is thinking of working for security at the weekends and evenings he is a welder by trade its mad


----------



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

hi irishsparks thanks for that sounds promising in brisbane do you have any info on the skills assement for plumbers its no longer the TRA its an orginisation called VETASSES that does it a 3 stage process that involes 1 self assesment 2 send off all info to a place in melbourne 3 a practical exam in uk.am getting everything ready to send off at the moment its driving ne mad but hopefully will be worth it


----------



## Irish Sparks (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Richardb,
I applied last year through the TRA and it was a real pain as I had to get detailed references from all my previous employers, and being in the trade for over 20 years, that was a serious ordeal.
I've just downloaded the VETASESS application form to have a squint at it, and it seems to be a hell of a lot more straightforward.
The first two parts of the application process are basic enough, as for the third, some people I've spoken to have said that while you must attend an interview, if you talk a good game you may not be asked to do a practical exam as the interview is designed to weed out the wafflers and chancers.
If there is any advice I can give you, it would be,

1. Dont bother with an agent as you will have to do all the hard work yourself anyway.

2. Read and re-read the application form before you fill it out.

3. Keep photocopies of everything you send off, because when you start to fill out the actual GSM Application form you will see the same questions about previous addresses and employers will repeat themselves, and you dont want to contradict yourself on paper.

4. Just go for it man. IF YOU DONT STICK YOUR NECK OUT.... YOU'LL NEVER GET IT BROKEN.

If ther is anything I can do to help, just shout.

Sparky.


----------



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks irishsparks
Thats just what I wanted to hear.we thought of using an agencie but when we talked to them it sounded like i still had to do all the paper work but have to pay them 2 grand to check it over.
Thanks again


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> only if i let you  you cant leave me in Brisbane !!! we will just have to buy a plane!!!
> although seriously Ireland beautiful country but Celtic tiger my A** My Hubby is searching for a new job here so we can earn extra money to bring with us and no joy he is thinking of working for security at the weekends and evenings he is a welder by trade its mad


Hey baby, i'm going to win the lotto anyway, so it doesn't matter!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey baby, i'm going to win the lotto anyway, so it doesn't matter!


ooohh can i have the winning numbers as well please


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

just a quick email to see are you still using the forum
if so did you get to brisbane, we are in melbourne 5 months but are more than likely moving to brisbane, doing research on chapel hill , kenmore area,
heading up there for 2 weeks soon. have a nearly 2 year old, just wondering did you move and do you like it
as for construction, that is why we are heading up there, there is so much work there
chat soon





Irish Sparks said:


> Hi all,
> I,m new to this forum.
> I,m an Irishman moving to Brisbane in the near future.
> I could do with some advice from anyone who has the knowledge to help.
> ...


----------



## casbar (Sep 10, 2009)

Irish Sparks said:


> Hi all,
> I,m new to this forum.
> I,m an Irishman moving to Brisbane in the near future.
> I could do with some advice from anyone who has the knowledge to help.
> ...


Hi Sparky

I Have been reading your post s...and as its been over a year was wondering if you made the move are are you happy out there..my husband also like yourself is in construction has tickets for all machines and also a crane . we like you back in jan 08 have a young family 3 and 3 months and are at the start of trying to better our lives and move to brisbane..can you advise me where do i start is there work there ...are u happy u moved if so

sorry about all questions but with a young family i need to make sure i am not making a mistake..v nervous


----------



## sparky2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*irish guy seeks work*

can you tell me how your getting on 2 years on?
I'm from donegal. I have a construction business here in letterkenny and doing ok but fed up with life here. I've lived in NY for 7 yrs before so its not the first time i uprooted but is the first time with 2 kids.
I worked as a sparky in the USA and had my own electrical business there for the last 2 yrs which went well but had to return home as my wife's mother fell ill.
6 yrs on we have itchy feet again as we are going in reverse. My wife has a diploma in childcare and i have a city n guilds in carpenty. My main skills lay with electrical although i have no papers.
What do you think the job prospects are now for me.

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## beachvsgreen (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Sparky
I wondered if you went to australia yet? We are thinking of moving back to australia. I am australian and husband is irish we have 4 kids. We still have our house in oz but it is hard to move teenage kids. Anyway hope all went ok for yo.


----------



## Cavan man (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi guys,
Just done my medicals today. Anyone know how long it should take to get visa if everything is ok.


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

Did you get your visa yet?

UOTE=Cavan man;352113]Hi guys,
Just done my medicals today. Anyone know how long it should take to get visa if everything is ok.[/QUOTE]


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

Hi sparky , did you move over to Australia in the end ? 


QUOTE=Irish Sparks;12982]Hi all,
I,m new to this forum.
I,m an Irishman moving to Brisbane in the near future. 
I could do with some advice from anyone who has the knowledge to help.
Normally when I do stuff outside my comfort zone I tend to just run with it and use the force, but as this time it involves selling everything I own worth a damn and uprooting my wife and children from everything they hold dear (albeit to make a better life for them) I reckon I need to take advice from my betters. 
Anyhoo, in defference to my wife, I need sugestions firstly on what suburbs I should be looking at to settle in, with two young gents (Rory & Cathal age 3 & 2). I work in construction so I'll have to travell to work regardless where I live.
My elder son will be starting prep school in the new year but I need to find out about playschool for number two, any info would be good.
Child minders/babysitters. The saviours of our sanity. How much can we expect to pay, how easy are they to access?
Most importantly will somebody tell me we're making the right decision. 
I'm sure I'll think of another dozen things I need to know before too long, but for now I'll leave it at that.
Be back soon;
Sparky.[/QUOTE]


----------

